# New from JAI Mini Spindrift base



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

This is for the new Spindrift from Moebius 7 1/2 X 4 inch base on sale now


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...that's from Moebius? How quaint.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

ShadOAB said:


> ...that's from Moebius? How quaint.


No, it's from JAI


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What does it look like painted? as is it looks like a slice of cheese. I can't really see any detail.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It's very... elegant... in its... simplicity. And only $9.95!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

And it's not even April 1st yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No recess for the shape of the ship? No plants?
Giant cat pawprint?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

John P said:


> No recess for the shape of the ship? No plants?
> Giant cat pawprint?


Hi John,

Don't have a cat sorry, but I will try to have one painted I need to get a better camera but the base is blades of grass and there is a spot for the ship to go to.
I know that modelers are creative and can add to their liking. 

I am doing a limited supply at this price because of our anniversary with JAI
that I forgot to mention


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> What does it look like painted? as is it looks like a slice of cheese. I can't really see any detail.


 
:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Cheese, yes, perhaps the elegant coontours of a pile of paper towels after being left in the rain. C'mon Gil, I'm sending you a camera, your phone images aren't going to sell this item.

Giant Cat print? That's actually a pretty good idea. Kitty Fondue!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Heres`a`look`at`the`painted`base.







and`heres`another shot
This is your spindrit on cheese:








Steve


----------

